# bad smell in apartment



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a bad smell in my apartment. A light sewage smell. Any suggestion what the cause could be?


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

Desertrose70 said:


> I have a bad smell in my apartment. A light sewage smell. Any suggestion what the cause could be?


The toilet?


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Where it comes from is one thing and if you can do something about it is another. In the Shoreline Apartments many of the units have sewage smell issues due to some construction error... It is clear where it comes from and what the cause is. Can it be solved? Probably not...

Where do you live?


----------



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

Froglet said:


> Where it comes from is one thing and if you can do something about it is another. In the Shoreline Apartments many of the units have sewage smell issues due to some construction error... It is clear where it comes from and what the cause is. Can it be solved? Probably not...
> 
> Where do you live?


Thanks for the reply Froglet. I live in the greens. Seems neighbours do not have this issue. I also have very high humidity in the aprtment, but can't find any leak.
I had a maintenance company look at it, but their technical troubleshooting skills are the same as my 9 nine year old niece.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Make sure you pour water down every hole (toilet, sink, bidet, shower etc) every week to keep the U-bends topped up with water. Its the presence of water in the u-bends that act as a stopper to smells coming out of the main sewerage system. With so many properties being partially occupied and it being very hot, or at least dehumidified, the water dries up very quickly providing a direct route for smells to come through.

Its less likely to be the toilet than anywhere else -most likely a sink or shower in an unused room.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Make sure you pour water down every hole (toilet, sink, bidet, shower etc) every week to keep the U-bends topped up with water. Its the presence of water in the u-bends that act as a stopper to smells coming out of the main sewerage system. With so many properties being partially occupied and it being very hot, or at least dehumidified, the water dries up very quickly providing a direct route for smells to come through.
> 
> Its less likely to be the toilet than anywhere else -most likely a sink or shower in an unused room.


This.

I had this issue all last winter. I tried everything including pouring water down drains. The problem I had is that there is apparently one that can't be accessed except by crawling into the crawl space. It went away as soon as it was warm enough to run the AC continually. I expect it will be back in the winter. 

I have hear this is very common. Typical Dubai combination or poor design and implementation I expect. Good luck OP.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Pouring lots of that powerful drain clearing stuff down the drainholes can help but regular water down all of the baths and sinks is important.


----------



## BrgrGuy (Aug 16, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Make sure you pour water down every hole (toilet, sink, bidet, shower etc) every week to keep the U-bends topped up with water. Its the presence of water in the u-bends that act as a stopper to smells coming out of the main sewerage system. With so many properties being partially occupied and it being very hot, or at least dehumidified, the water dries up very quickly providing a direct route for smells to come through.
> 
> Its less likely to be the toilet than anywhere else -most likely a sink or shower in an unused room.


Will this eliminate the tiny flies as well?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

When was the last time you cleaned your air conditioning unit? The smell is most likely coming from the A/C.
Have all the drains, vents and pans deep cleaned and you should be fine.


----------



## JayDeliwala (Jun 25, 2015)

Desertrose70 said:


> I have a bad smell in my apartment. A light sewage smell. Any suggestion what the cause could be?


Hey sorry to bump but do you still have this issue? Is it coming from the bathroom floor drains?


----------

